# help with pricing a job



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually I go per drop. I've been doing a lot of office renos and I've been quoting most of them. 
This is for normal office setting with max distance around 150'

For cat5 I can get anywhere from 80-110 per drop. 

Cat6 I charge 110-130

Then I will take a step back and figure what I think it will take in material and how many man hours (2 guys 3 days, yada yada) add it up and compare. It depends on how tight you want it to be. 

Usually I bid jobs that we don't necessarily "need" so I am usually higher and it takes almost no time to write up a proposal. 

Good luck!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

As a side note. 

Any extra farting around should be added on. Obviously this would include tearing out that abortion of a data closet you have there, terminating the rack, sleeving through floors, etc. 

We never provide the racks, we let the companies IT guy take care of that, we just punch down and label.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

running dummy said:


> As a side note.
> 
> Any extra farting around should be added on. Obviously this would include tearing out that abortion of a data closet you have there, terminating the rack, sleeving through floors, etc.
> 
> We never provide the racks, we let the companies IT guy take care of that, we just punch down and label.


RD, thank you for the reply. The rack, patch panel, switch are already in place so I am just running and terminating. I was in the $100 per drop area after doing some calculations so I'm glad to hear I wasn't too far off. Also I forgot to include the max run is 170'. 

As far as labor it's just me so i'm working on that pricing now.

Thanks again!


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

running dummy said:


> Usually I go per drop. I've been doing a lot of office renos and I've been quoting most of them.
> This is for normal office setting with max distance around 150'
> 
> For cat5 I can get anywhere from 80-110 per drop.
> ...


Same method here, 80 a line for Cat5, 100 for Cat6 and then material and labour hourly and compare. 

The differences are significant enough; on the last 2 resi quotes for normal-sized houses I quoted $1700 something for the the one house per line, and the other one I quoted using T&M and it came out to just over $1300 for basically the exact same job. I was outbid on the $1700 (by an unlicensed contractor I might add :no and the $1300 one is still on the table.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

In fit outs like that I think we generally allow 1 hour per cable, thats cat wires, boxing out, drilling, running cable, terminating, face plates and panels, labelling then scanning. Things like tray, conduit, trunking, extensive cat wires, building racks and cabinets etc etc are charged accordingly.

My company is good, I get a job for 24 switch ties, 30m run from panel to cabinet, 8hrs to do it in. It takes me 5hrs so I get to go home early and still book 8hrs.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys :thumbup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am assuming the pulls for the cubes will go through the ceiling, and the drops through the floor go elsewhere?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I am assuming the pulls for the cubes will go through the ceiling, and the drops through the floor go elsewhere?


Yes, Cubicles are through the ceiling and there will be four jacks in the floor


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

We don't do much data, but I know of a data contractor that does all the data for a very large healthcare group. They get $175 a drop.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

PVC or Plenum?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> PVC or Plenum?


Plenum, there is a chase way about 3 feet tall in the basement. Going to stub a pipe through the floor in the data room and run through the chase.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a pic of the current wiring in the basement coming from the data room. The wall to the left has the chase way behind it and that is where I will run the cable. They were too lazy and just attached it to the easiest place I guess.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

We got this job along with replacing 200 florescent lamps, adding some panels, receptacles etc...

I also have to remove the existing music/intercom system :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Good to hear you got the job. What was you decision per drop price wise?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Sparky J said:


> Good to hear you got the job. What was you decision per drop price wise?


I'm not sure what he went with but I said $90 per drop / 5 days labor due to cleaning out that rats nest. I gave him a material list also.

I'll be talking with him tomorrow to see what he gave them.

I did not know he was bidding all the electrical also so he may have done some kind of bundle deal.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Here is a pic of the current wiring in the basement coming from the data room. The wall to the left has the chase way behind it and that is where I will run the cable. They were too lazy and just attached it to the easiest place I guess.


Don't use tie wraps for CAT5. Use Velcro, and a cable comb.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cFToZt_KzI

















Oh, by the way, the electricians are here installing the new outlet you wanted.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Don't use tie wraps for CAT5. Use Velcro, and a cable comb.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cFToZt_KzI


Belden and Commscope Systimax are cool with us using zip ties and warranty our work. I have never had an issue caused by zip ties on cables, 5e through to pre terminated fibre. The stupid thing is people velcro to basket tray, the weight of the cables onto 3.5mm steel rods is going to be probally the same as a correctly tensioned tie.


----------

